# Mario worm!



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

I know they're called Morio worm but why do some people call them Mario worms?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just a simple spelling mistake or they didn't read the name properly and mistook it for MARIO instead of Morio.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to call them Mario worms years ago until it came to orderin sum of the net and realised i had been sayin it wrong :whistling2:


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

My Mum gets mine for me sometimes and she always asks for super mario worms lol. I have given trying to tell her now :lol2:


----------

